# Keep Legal Size Pike or Not?



## kralcnod (Mar 9, 2001)

Bread em or batter em, fry em, eat em, and wash it down with a cold one!! Always works for me!! I don't catch enough to make a dent in the population, so I always enjoy a nice fillet


----------

